# Give birth already!



## Biffle16 (May 2, 2012)

I have a Guppy that has been about ready to burst for at least 2 weeks...she is in a breeding container and she just stays at the bottom of it, she does still eat but not much...you can see the eyes of the babies in the back and she truly looks like she is ready to explode...I have never had a guppy do this for this long before...normally when I do this within 3 days I got fry...

:help:


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

she may be stressed from being in the container.... I stopped using them and put a little sponge over the filter inlet and let the fry take their chances in the tank now.
you soon get overrun with guppies so the strongest survive


----------

